

Vandalism on "Dell" page on Wikipedia by Dell employees - fox91
http://wikiwatchdog.com/#!search/en/dell.com/102490/88573397
WikiWatchdog is a tool that reveals anonymous edits on Wikipedia by IP addresses of organizations.<p>Here we can see that the page about Dell was vandalized by a user with a Dell internal IP.
======
kombinatorics
Oh man, that is classic aha.

~~~
fox91
Yeah but at least use a proxy! LOL

